# How to make login system on weebly



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, my second question here
I'm kinda desperate by now....:banghead:
The title says it, it is something that *anyone who visits can sign up*
*PLEASE READ BELOW!!!*(because last time i posted a question i listed the things i tried and 99%of the guys listed things i have tried about a million times...)
I need something free(not something like sentry)- if it is a OFFLINE program like visual basics i don't mind.
I would thank you so much if you answer quickly...:wink:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would have a look at this video from youtube.
Visual Basic 2008 Tutorial : How to make a simple Log In System - YouTube


----------

